# Aging Skeeter Pee



## fsa46 (Sep 13, 2021)

Although we all love SP when finished and back-sweetened, I've read where some age it . How long do you age it and how much of a difference does it really make ?


----------



## RevA (Sep 13, 2021)

fsa46 said:


> Although we all love SP when finished and back-sweetened, I've read where some age it . How long do you age it and how much of a difference does it really make ?


I've aged some for almost two years (okay I forgot them in the back of a closet). It was fantastic - the flavor developed quite a bit.


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 17, 2021)

I have to say that the only effective way to age SP is to have forgotten about where you may have placed the bottles. That wine is so very more-ish that it is almost impossible to allow to age


----------

